
Sleep Scientist Warns Against Walking Through Life 'In an Underslept State' - jrs235
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/10/16/558058812/sleep-scientist-warns-against-walking-through-life-in-an-underslept-state?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=2043
======
jmnicolas
> [...] you never get back all that you lost. You will sleep longer, but you
> will never achieve that full eight-hour repayment, as it were. So the brain
> has no capacity to get back that lost sleep that you've been lumbering it
> with during the week in terms of a debt.

I see this everywhere but there's never an explanation why it is so. It's not
that I don't believe it but it's counterintuitive enough that I'd like to know
more.

~~~
Mz
Off the top of my head:

1\. The brain only dumps lymph when sleeping. This is how the body removes
waste from tissues.

2\. The brain actually shrinks during sleep, especially in some areas. This
resets circuits so you can create new memories and learn.

3\. Studies show that sleep deprivation, especially long term deprivation,
results in an increase or accumulation of a couple of proteins associated with
the development of dementia.

4\. Studies suggest sleep deprivation measurably ages you.

